# Cutting/ chopping (off)



## ThomasK

I am interested in how languages express the difference between chopping (or cutting), the action, and chopping off something. In Dutch we use a prefix, just as in English a phrasal verb is used (containing a particle ?). 

How does Hungarian express that please ?


----------



## ib343

It is similar. We say "vág" (= cut) or "levág" (= cut off). "Le" is an additive to verbs we call a "preverb" (igekötő in Hungarian). It only goes to verbs or words that are based on verbs. These preverbs simply change the meaning of the verb. Like "le" means "down" or "off" or "be" means "into". You can say "bevág" for example, which means "cut into".

Sometimes as a result of adding a preverb the verb's meaning can totally change, similarly to other languages. And sometimes it can mean several different things. Like in the above "levág" can mean "cut off" and can also mean "goes into" in the context of "levág egy hisztit" (goes into her tanrtrums).


----------



## ThomasK

Great information, but then I guess the going into tantrums is lit. chopping [oneself] off into them, lo(o)s(en)ing oneself, I guess. Is that a good guess ?


----------



## ib343

It is more like an idiom, so its meaning is not literal. I think the etymology is more like this: "vág" has the concept of suddenness in it and thus has a secondary meaning of "hit". From this literally it would mean "hit down a tantrum" as if you would forcefully hit something to the ground.


----------



## ThomasK

I see, thanks! Or one last question: could you give me more combinations with "vág".


----------



## ib343

megvág (cut sth a bit)
átvág (severe sth, also have a colloquial meaning: deceive, trick, mislead)
szétvág (cut into pieces, or split by cutting)
összevág (cut sth together as of a film, movie)
felvág (cut up as if the surgeon cuts the patient's stomach, also has a meaning to boast)
kivág (cut out as if an article from a newspaper)

Some examples.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks a lot, but I was mistaken: the "vàg" is not off, but cut. So would you so kind as to give me some "le" words ? Thanks !


----------



## galaxy man

ThomasK said:


> Thanks a lot, but I was mistaken: the "vàg" is not off, but cut. So would you so kind as to give me some "le" words ? Thanks !



1 - Examples where *le* = *down *(downward motion)
lejön (a hegyrol) = comes off (the mountain)
 leesik (a létráról) = falls off (the ladder)
 lelök (a szikláról) = pushes off (the cliff) 
 leemel (a polcról) = takes off (the shelf)
 leszáll (a lóról) = dismounts (the horse)

 2 - Examples where *le* = *off* (separation or detachment from something)
levakar (a cipőről) = scrapes off (the shoe)
 leszel (a kenyérből) = slices off (a piece of bread)
levesz (a listáról) = takes off (the list)
lemond (a pozícióról) = resigns from (the position)
leir (veszteségként)  = writes off (as loss)

 (I am not sure this is what you requested, though -- sorry if it wasn't


----------



## ThomasK

No, no, simply perfect! your prefix is used in quite the same way as in Dutch !


----------



## ib343

Le a kalappal!  (Hats off!)   [Literally "off with the hat"]


----------

